# Σαν παραμύθι: Η απαγωγή του στρατηγού Κράιπε (επετειακόν)



## nickel (Oct 28, 2014)

Καθυστερημένα (αλλά έγκαιρα για το επετειακόν του πράγματος) διάβασα το πολύ καλό κυριακάτικο κείμενο του Νίκου Ξυδάκη (Καθημερινή, 26/10/2014), το οποίο με οδήγησε στο ντοκιμαντέρ που ευτυχώς υπάρχει και στο YouTube.

ΝΙΚΟΣ ΞΥΔΑΚΗΣ
*«Αυτή ήτονε η απολαβή μου»*
ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ 26.10.2014

Πριν από μερικές ημέρες ένα βράδυ έτυχε να παρακολουθήσω από το κανάλι της Βουλής ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για την απαγωγή του Γερμανού στρατηγού Κράιπε, στην Κρήτη, την 26η Απριλίου 1944. Το ιστορικό γεγονός είναι γνωστό, έχουν δημοσιευθεί βιβλία, άρθρα, συνεντεύξεις και απομνημονεύματα των πρωταγωνιστών. Η συγκεκριμένη ταινία, ωστόσο, προερχόμενη από το αρχείο της ΕΡΤ, γυρισμένη το 2003 από τον σκηνοθέτη Νίκο Παπαθανασίου, είχε ορισμένες αρετές που αιχμαλώτισαν την προσοχή μου πέρα από τα γεγονότα καθεαυτά, και με κράτησαν καθηλωμένο μπρος στην οθόνη να ρουφάω κάθε λεπτό.

Ο ιδιαίτερος χαρακτήρας της ταινίας βασίζεται στην πηγαία, αδιαμεσολάβητη και ανόθευτη αφήγηση των ανθρώπων, των πρωταγωνιστών, κυρίως στην πρωτοπρόσωπη αφήγηση του τελευταίου επιζώντος αντάρτη, του Ηλία Αθανασάκη. Ένας λεβεντάνθρωπος Κρητικός, με το μουστάκι του, καλοστεκούμενος, που μαγνητίζει τον θεατή-ακροατή με την ευθύτητα, τη διαύγεια, τη σαφήνεια και την παραστατική δύναμη του λόγου του. Τίποτε δεν περίσσευε στην αφήγησή του, καμία ανούσια λεπτομέρεια, καμία περιαυτολογία, διαρκής ακρίβεια χωρική και χρονική· κι όλη η εξιστόρηση τοποθετημένη στο ευρύτερο πλαίσιο, με δραματική κορύφωση στο φινάλε.

Ρέουσα γλώσσα, στέρεα ελληνικά, οικονομία και ακρίβεια λόγου που δείχνουν άνθρωπο που έχει ψηθεί μέσα στην Ιστορία, που έχει περάσει μέσα από πόλεμο, που έχει ζυμωθεί με τον κίνδυνο και τον θάνατο. Σαμποτέρ, κατάσκοπος, αντάρτης, πατριώτης, μαχητής της ελευθερίας. Ο οποίος κατόπιν πολέμησε με τον τρόπο του στον ειρηνικό βίο. Ένας ιστορικός άνθρωπος λοιπόν, μορφωμένος, πεπαιδευμένος μες στη ζωή, από τη ζωή.

Αναπόφευκτα, σύγκρινα αυτόν τον άνθρωπο με τους σημερινούς, τους ανθρώπους της ειρήνης και της έως πρόσφατα ευημερίας: πώς μιλούν και πώς αφηγούνται μπροστά σε μια κάμερα. Θραυσμένα, άτακτα, ανούσια, ναρκισσιστικά. Η σύγκριση είναι συντριπτική.

Προς το τέλος, προστέθηκε η αφήγηση ενός άλλου επιζώντος, του Γιώργου Χαροκόπου, συνδέσμου στην τελική φάση της απαγωγής, στη διαφυγή με βρετανική τορπιλάκατο από τον όρμο Ροδάκινο στο αιγυπτιακό λιμάνι Μάρσα Ματρούχ. Με ανάλογη ενάργεια ο Χαροκόπος πρόσθεσε τις ανθρώπινες, προσωπικές πινελιές: Άφησαν τα ρούχα και τα παπούτσια τους για να επιβιβαστούν στη βάρκα, κι αυτά θα τα έπαιρναν άλλοι μαχητές πίσω τους, ανυπόδετοι και στερημένοι. Πώς έφτασαν με τις γενειάδες και τα πουκάμισα στην Αίγυπτο, όπου τους έντυσαν και τους παρέθεσαν δείπνο. Τι θυμόταν από το επινίκιο δείπνο; Το άσπρο ψωμί, που είχε να το δει τρία-τέσσερα χρόνια και το σταυροκόπημα ενός Ρώσου συμπολεμιστή, πριν από το φαγητό, μαζί με την ευχή «Κριστός ανέστη». Στη χώρα του κομμουνισμού είχε χριστιανούς...

Είπαμε πριν για τη δραματική κορύφωση του Ηλία Αθανασάκη. Ο νικητής των Γερμανών, ο απαγωγέας του στρατηγού, μετά την άφιξή του στην Αίγυπτο, φυλακίστηκε στο Κάιρο. Είχε ξεσπάσει εν τω μεταξύ το κίνημα του Ναυτικού στη Μέση Ανατολή. Μάταια φώναζε να του φέρουν τον αρχηγό της απαγωγής, τον Πάτρικ Λι Φέρμορ, να βεβαιώσει ποιος ήταν. Ο Αθανασάκης ήταν ο επικεφαλής πληροφοριών στα Χανιά.

Ο μαχητής, που είχε πολεμήσει τον κατακτητή και τον είχε νικήσει, βρίσκεται αντιμέτωπος με την άλλη όψη της ιστορίας, τη διόλου ηρωική. Αντιμέτωπος με τη μικροψυχία, τη γραφειοκρατία, την καχυποψία, τον εμφύλιο σπαραγμό. Μετά τον πόλεμο, ο αγώνας του δεν αναγνωρίζεται από το ελληνικό κράτος, ως στρατιωτική υπηρεσία, διότι ανήκε στο συμμαχικό στρατηγείο... Κι όταν μια κλήση, για να παραστεί ως βασικός μάρτυρας σε δίκη δωσίλογου, δεν φτάνει ποτέ στα χέρια του, τιμωρείται με βίαιη προσαγωγή και δύο χρόνια φυλάκιση· οδηγείται σιδηροδέσμιος από την Αθήνα στην Κρήτη. Ο τόνος της φωνής ανεβαίνει, «πώς πληρώνουνε τους πατριώτες», η φωνή σπάει: «Αυτή ήτονε η απολαβή μου». Σηκώνει το χέρι, δείχνει με το δάχτυλο - την πατρίδα, την Ιστορία; Freeze frame. Η ταινία τελειώνει, ανοιχτή σε όλες τις σκέψεις, όλα τα συμπεράσματα, με τον τρόπο του Θουκυδίδη.

Η ιστορία του Ηλία Αθανασάκη συνοψίζει με τον τρόπο της μια δραματική περίοδο, που επεφύλαξε στιγμές δόξας, τιμής, πείνας, θανάτου και σπαραγμού, από την 28η Οκτωβρίου 1940 έως το τέλος του Εμφυλίου, μια δεκαετία. Με όλα τα δεινά, ήταν μια περίοδος που γαλβάνισε όλο τον ελληνικό λαό, τον έκανε ιστορικό, τον έκανε μαχητή. Προσεγγίζοντας τα τεκμήρια και τις προφορικές αφηγήσεις, δεν ανασυστήνουμε μόνο το παρελθόν, προσεγγίζουμε το παρόν. Μαθαίνουμε να συλλογιζόμαστε συνθετικά και δημιουργικά, δηλαδή συνετά αλλά και θαρρετά, αντίκρυ στις ενδεχομενικότητες, στους δρόμους και στις τροπές της Ιστορίας. Πάντα ζούμε σε μεταίχμιο, με ανατροπές και γυρίσματα, πολύ περισσότερο τώρα.

Καθώς έπεφταν οι τίτλοι τέλους στο ντοκιμαντέρ, και είδα το σήμα της ΕΡΤ, σκέφτηκα ότι αυτή η ταινία είναι ελάχιστο μέρος, πολύτιμο, ενός οπτικοακουστικού αρχείου του νεότερου ελληνισμού. Το 2014, παραμονές της επετείου του ΟΧΙ, έβλεπα μια ταινία του 2003, ήδη παλιά, με φωτογραφικά και έντυπα τεκμήρια, με ιστορική έρευνα, με προφορικές μαρτυρίες. Τότε έκαναν τέτοιες ταινίες. Από το καλοκαίρι του 2013 δεν παράγεται τίποτε, η ΕΡΤ δεν υπάρχει. Αναρωτιέμαι: Τι ντοκιμαντέρ, τι ταινίες θα αφήσουμε πίσω μας από το 2013-2014; Τι θα δούνε από μας οι μελλοντικοί Έλληνες θεατές; Τι τέχνη, τι στοχασμό, τι εικόνες παρήγαγαν οι Έλληνες της κρίσης; Σκέφτομαι ότι απ’ την παρούσα τηλεόραση θα απομείνουν πρωινάδικα και παραθυροκαβγάδες, πεταμένα στο YouTube.​
Παρακολουθώ τώρα το ντοκιμαντέρ και νομίζω ότι αξίζει να το δείτε κι εσείς αν δεν το έχετε ήδη δει.


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2014)

Κι ένα κείμενο για τον Ηλία Ν. Αθανασάκη από το φύλλο της εφημερίδας _Πατρίς_ της 27/12/2004:

http://www.patris.gr/articles/50310?PHPSESSID=


----------

